# Jill Carrie 5/5/07



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Heard you guys did well, I'll leave the details to those who were on the trip.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

My arms are still cramping from all the cranking. The report will probably have to wait until tomorrow when I can type better, but I'll say this: limited out on tilefish (7/person) for all 10 guys, plus around 12-15 big seabass per person.  

How about a quick picture


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice catch AK,

How bout tossing a brotha a fillet for fixing your car tonight!!!!!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

OK. Here goes the report (or the best I can remember...it was a very long day for me )

I got home from work Friday afternoon, packed up my stuff and got a few hours of shut eye. I had decided to get some sleep because I knew I was not going to be sleeping well for the next 36 hours. I left NoVA at 2:30am Saturday morning for the drive to Lynnhaven, VA. Just north of Lorton, I-95 was jammed up: bumper-to-bumper traffic at a stand still. I was like: "WTF, it's frigging 3am!!! ) I was stuck in it for over a half hour and I knew it was going to be tight for time. I barely made it to the marina at 7am, after having to make a stop for fuel and one for ice/food/supplies. 

I got to the dock, and the boat was gone! I had a bad sinking feeling as I walked over to the tackle shop to inquire. The guy at the tackle shop said that they left just a few minutes ago; thankfully, he called and Capt Jim agreed to come back and get me (thanks again, Capt Jim!). I pile on the boat amidst the flak, and I knew the razzling was going to come from the rest of the boat for me being late. I get the intro to the group and shook hands all around. There was a big fish pool, but I declined... Catman and BumsBrim were on the boat as well. 

We headed out to sea and steamed for 5-6 hours before we got to our destination. The water was a deep purple, clear and deep: all 300'+ of it!  Luckily, the current and wind was not too bad, so we were holding OK with 20oz of weight. TJ, the mate, said sometimes, they have had to go to as much as 36oz!!!

First drop: double header tile and seabass! w00t! Second drop: nicer tile, third drop: nice seabass. Whew, this is kinda fun, but I think cranking 300' is going to suck! A few more drop and a few more fish later, my arms and shoulders are on fire. Now, I know cranking 300' of line with 20oz of lead and an angry fish on the other end is tiring work. We make drop after drop, and fish after fish come over the rail. Thankfully, the doggies weren't quite as bad and overall, I think less than 30 were caught all day, although there were a few double header doggies  The nice thing about tilefishing is that it's over smooth mud bottom, so there were very few hang ups. Towards later in the afternoon, I was fishing lazy man style: with the rod in a holder and cranking slow...I was just too dang tired. At approx 6pm, the captain called it a day and we headed in. There was not a grumble in the group, since we had all limited out on the tiles and put away at least a dozen nice seabass per person. 

We get back to the dock at 1:30am Sunday morning to a pouring rain. It made the unloading a wet affair, but at least the outsides of our coolers were clean  We weigh our big fish in, to see who won the pool and who'd take home a citation. The pool winning fish was a 10lb 6oz tilefish, caught by Catman (good job dude!). 

Overall it was a fantastic trip and made memories that'll last a lifetime!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CT is was a pleasure meeting and fishing wih both you and Bums Brim. You guys definitely put a hurtin on the fish and represented Pier & Surf well. I wish you guys lived in the Baltimore area because both of you would make a welcome addition to our fishing club, the Upper Bay Bad Boyz.








Man do I hurt this morning but it's a good hurt. Looking to fish with you guys again this summer.

Henry sorry you couldn't make it, maybe next time..


----------

